# What are some animals that you love that many people find ugly/scary and disgusting



## dr_shrunk (Jan 17, 2014)

for me Spiders I absolutely adore spiders I find them to be really cute   
and they are also very helpful lil guys,

I don't mind that people are scared of them since we all have fears and fear
of spiders in common though not human instinct, it's a taught fear, I however
can't stand it when people use their fear as an excuse to say that all spiders should
die just because they have a phobia of them, and it's even worse when so many people
agree with them. no just no, just because you're scared of an animal does not mean that animal shoulddie, Heck if someone who had a fear of dogs and they said they wanted all of them to die they would be  attacked, so why is it okay for people to say spiders should all die, just because they are small and on the creepy side does not mean they don't need to be respected 

also like I said they are really helpful and we need them sure they are small but they do
a lot by eating and catching the other bugs that can give us diseases.


my absolute fave spider is the jumping spiders species not only they are
are really cute but..

"Jumping spiders can be very enjoyable pets.  They are one of the most intelligent spiders on the planet and they will love interacting with you.  You will find that individual spiders have their own personalities.  Some are shy and skittish.  Others are more calm and just observe you.  They are also one of the friendliest types of spiders, so you don’t need to worry much about being bitten, as long as you handle them gently"



Spoiler













random fact: while most spiders have venom a lot of them have venom that is completely harmless to
humans though I don't recommend trying to handle a spider unless you know the species very well and are good and identifying them​


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 17, 2014)

Axolotl.

love them man and  i love your signature

i WANT ONE


----------



## Byngo (Jan 17, 2014)

I think the thing in your signature is really cute

Is it an axolotl?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm 100% with you on the spiders. Its funny, a lot of people are scared of them even though a lot of them won't even kill you but everyone loves lions even though there's a syringe chance one of them would kill you. Everyone says spiders are ugly but when you see close up pictures of their faces they always look so scared which I think makes them look adorable. 
When I move out I wanna get a turantula.


----------



## beffa (Jan 17, 2014)

ugh spiders are literally disgusting they don't even scare me they just repulse me

i really like snakes? some people find them scary idk why they're so adorable even the big ones are awesome


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 17, 2014)

Makkine said:


> Axolotl.
> 
> love them man and  i love your signature
> 
> i WANT ONE



same here c: 
though the fact that they are Critically endangered makes me
me hesitant to get one, since I don't really feel all that comfy having an animal
that is close to being extinct in the wild as a pet, maybe some day if their population increases
and they are no longer considered endangered then I'd be okay with getting one. 

Axies are also very BAMFs not only they can regenerate lost limbs
some have even repaired parts of their brain​



Lunatic said:


> I think the thing in your signature is really cute
> 
> Is it an axolotl?



why yes it is <3​


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree on spiders. Especially jumping spiders. Like this one:

Look at his face!

Also sharks. Sharks are awesome.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 17, 2014)

Look up the cobalt blue turantula. I dunno how anyone can look at it and still say they're ugly. Most beautiful tarantula I've seen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I must admit though. One spider I do not and will never like is the camel spider. I think that's because it doesn't even look like a spider but some weird bug.


----------



## juneau (Jan 17, 2014)

I love rats, especially the ones at the shelter I volunteer at - some of them like to climb on your shoulders and sit there as you walk around. <3 People tend to react negatively when I tell them I like to play with rats - I know rats are usually associated with diseases and stuff, but these guys are just pets, born and raised in human captivity. They're usually very sweet. And they love sunflower seeds.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 17, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Look up the cobalt blue turantula. I dunno how anyone can look at it and still say they're ugly. Most beautiful tarantula I've seen.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I must admit though. One spider I do not and will never like is the camel spider. I think that's because it doesn't even look like a spider but some weird bug.



Or the peacock spiders. 
Camel spiders are just weird. Also they don't look like spiders because they aren't spiders, but they are arachnids so very closely related to them.

Just remembered: giant isopods. They're essentially just giant marine woodlice, but people don't tend to like them.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 17, 2014)

Pigs! A bunch of people see them as food, but pigs are really cute and smart! (They can open closed doors!)


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 17, 2014)

beffa said:


> ugh spiders are literally disgusting they don't even scare me they just repulse me
> 
> i really like snakes? some people find them scary idk why they're so adorable even the big ones are awesome



ah yes Snakes are also very cute I mean look at these lil cuties



Spoiler



















my fave snake species is the African Bush Viper sure they are deadly to us humans but damn are they beautiful



Spoiler


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 17, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Or the peacock spiders.
> Camel spiders are just weird. Also they don't look like spiders because they aren't spiders, but they are arachnids so very closely related to them.
> 
> Just remembered: giant isopods. They're essentially just giant marine woodlice, but people don't tend to like them.



Ah. That explains it. Haha
Just looked up the peacock spider and holy s***! That thing looks so awesome!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 17, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Look up the cobalt blue turantula. I dunno how anyone can look at it and still say they're ugly. Most beautiful tarantula I've seen.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I must admit though. One spider I do not and will never like is the camel spider. I think that's because it doesn't even look like a spider but some weird bug.



it's actually tech not a spider it's part of the arachnid family but not a true spider despite the name 
sort of like how species like scorpions harvest-men and ticks and mites are also arachnids but also not considered spiders 0w0  
the camel spiders also known as the Wind scorpions are more closely related to pseudoscorpions​


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 17, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> it's actually tech not a spider it's part of the arachnid family but not a true spider despite the name
> sort of like how species like scorpions harvest-men and ticks and mites are also arachnids but also not considered spiders 0w0
> the camel spiders also known as the Wind scorpions are more closely related to pseudoscorpions​



Yeah. Someone else just let me know that too. XD


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 17, 2014)

All the bush vipers look pretty awesome. I have a series of snake photos as my laptop background, and there are a couple of pictures of them in there. The Mount Kenya bush viper is probably my favourite.

Oo, someone mentioned pseudoscorpions. My favourite arachnids!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 17, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Yeah. Someone else just let me know that too. XD



yeah I saw lol they must have answered when I was still typing my reply :'D


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 17, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> yeah I saw lol they most have answered when I was still typing my reply :'D



Ah. Haha. It's fine. Thanks for the info. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok. I do not know how someone is gonna hate spiders after this video.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2014)

Tazmanian Devils interest me because they're cute, and they're a mixture of a bear and a rat (from what I've seen from pictures)


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 17, 2014)

Riley said:


> Tazmanian Devils interest me because they're cute, and they're a mixture of a bear and a rat (from what I've seen from pictures)



Whilst they look it, they are in fact marsupials. Also, it's like wolverines. Cute, but extremely vicious.


----------



## Maku (Jan 17, 2014)

omg I opened that spoiler on the first post and nearly launched my iPad across the room I'm absolutely terrified of spiders lmao.


----------



## puppy (Jan 17, 2014)

i like sharks a lot


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 17, 2014)

puppy said:


> i like sharks a lot



If you haven't already, look up the goblin shark. Weird thing. Awesome looking though.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 17, 2014)

another species of animals I like are Moths just look at these fuzzy lil cutie 3.14s



Spoiler




















I never get why people find them to be scary I mean they are very harmless and wont
hurt you.






[[ANGRY MOTH NOISES]]


I actually have a lot of animals I like that some people seem to not care much for but I'll make a single post for each one that way my post aren't that cluttered​


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 17, 2014)

Venezuelan poodle moth.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 17, 2014)

I, too, am crazy about jumping spiders. They seem to like me, too - they follow me around.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2014)

Snakes. I absolutely adore them <3
I joined the animal club at my school a few years back just so I could play with the snakes. I was pretty much the only one who would ever take them out of the tanks, everyone else seemed to stick to the lizard gecko or the beaded dragons...


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 17, 2014)

I really like sloths & pugs. 
Most people I know find them ugly. :c

Nothing brings out my maternal instincts like a baby sloth


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> I really like sloths & pugs.
> Most people I know find them ugly. :c
> 
> Nothing brings out my maternal instincts like a baby sloth



Sloths are awsome! 
not so much Pugs, i find them kind of creepy...


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 18, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> I really like sloths & pugs.
> Most people I know find them ugly. :c
> 
> Nothing brings out my maternal instincts like a baby sloth



Not a fan of pugs. But then again not much of a fan of any pedigree since they're all basically inbred. Sloths are cool though. Baby ones are so adorable.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 18, 2014)

I hate all animals, I look at them, but can't touch them... Apart from dogs and cats...


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 18, 2014)

Pugs, 'nuff said


----------



## Hype (Jan 18, 2014)

I think bats are the cutest little things. c:


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah. Bats are adorable.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 18, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> ah yes Snakes are also very cute I mean look at these lil cuties
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessss thank you! Snakes are incredible and I love them. Used to live near a jungle, and when a local university started expanding into it, cute little snakes would slither into my house all the time. They all got beaten to a bloody pulp in the end though. : /

I like millipedes and spiders a lot too


----------



## Byngo (Jan 18, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> I hate all animals, I look at them, but can't touch them... Apart from dogs and cats...



o-o'



iLoveYou said:


> I really like sloths & pugs.
> Most people I know find them ugly. :c
> 
> Nothing brings out my maternal instincts like a baby sloth



#agreed

Anyone who says they're ugly has no heart :c

jk lel


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 18, 2014)

ants.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and pug puppies and bulldogs.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 18, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> Yessss thank you! Snakes are incredible and I love them. Used to live near a jungle, and when a local university started expanding into it, cute little snakes would slither into my house all the time. They all got beaten to a bloody pulp in the end though. : /
> 
> I like millipedes and spiders a lot too



That's so sad.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 18, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> Yessss thank you! Snakes are incredible and I love them. Used to live near a jungle, and when a local university started expanding into it, cute little snakes would slither into my house all the time. They all got beaten to a bloody pulp in the end though. : /
> 
> I like millipedes and spiders a lot too



That's terrible poor little guys 0m0;




Hype said:


> I think bats are the cutest little things. c:



ah yes bats, Bats are also cute lil guys as well <3

the cutest ones are the honduran white bat
((just look at this lil cotton ball lookin' Babbies))


Spoiler






​


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 18, 2014)

speaking of cats and dogs I am quite fond of Chinese crested dogs and sphynx cats



Spoiler


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 18, 2014)

Probably slugs.  Some people find them disgusting, but I find them kinda fun to watch slither on the ground.  Occasionally I'll see one get abducted by some jerkass bird.


----------



## Carry (Jan 19, 2014)

I adore snakes, turtles, mudpuppies, and possums.   <3


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 19, 2014)

Carry said:


> I adore snakes, turtles, mudpuppies, and possums.   <3



Do you mean the Australian possums (which are very cute) or the Virginia opossum? Because that thing is just weird.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 19, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> Pigs! A bunch of people see them as food, but pigs are really cute and smart! (They can open closed doors!)



I used to like pigs until I had a child and discovered peppa pig. This show has actually made me hate pigs.


----------



## harime (Jan 19, 2014)

Pugs are adorable vwv


----------



## lilylily (Jan 19, 2014)

i love reptiles and amphibians. especially huge snakes.


----------



## Carry (Jan 20, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Do you mean the Australian possums (which are very cute) or the Virginia opossum? Because that thing is just weird.



Virginia Opossum, those things are the cutiest. I'd say I'm a hug rat tail lover that they have. Like rats and mice, the opossum tail is all YUSH.   xD


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 20, 2014)

Carry said:


> Virginia Opossum, those things are the cutiest.



Obviously you've never encountered one in the woods in the middle of the night. I assure you, they are less than cute. =\


----------



## vexnir (Jan 20, 2014)

Rats and various lizards. Also, snails. Snails are awesome.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jan 20, 2014)

Goats and spiders. I know a lot of people that don't like goats and even more hat hate spiders. I may jump when I know there's a spider on me, but I find them so interesting. How they curl up when they die I find adorable. I wish they could fly..


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 20, 2014)

You wish... spiders... could fly?
I like spiders and all, but that's the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jan 20, 2014)

SirGanatar said:


> You wish... spiders... could fly?
> I like spiders and all, but that's the stuff of nightmares.


It's nightmare fuel, yeah.. But think, wouldn't you laugh if you saw little tiny spiders trying to fly and dying on the way down?


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 20, 2014)

There are spiders that use silk "parachutes" to float and disperse. That's about the closest to flying spiders. 

Also, on the subject of possums (well, marsupials), look up sugar gliders. Those things are just adorable.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 20, 2014)

Spiders. Found lots of those Jumping Spiders in trees when I was younger. Too cute <3

I also owned Iguanas and Tarantulas before.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 20, 2014)

vexnir said:


> Rats and various lizards. Also, snails. Snails are awesome.



Snails make great party animals.  Just make sure you don't accidentally drown them. >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Spiders. Found lots of those Jumping Spiders in trees when I was younger. Too cute <3
> 
> I also owned Iguanas and Tarantulas before.



What tarantulas did you have? I wanna get one when I move out so wanna know what are the best ones to get.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 20, 2014)

i like snakes and lizards, a lot of people seem to hate them though D:


----------



## Carry (Jan 20, 2014)

SirGanatar said:


> Obviously you've never encountered one in the woods in the middle of the night. I assure you, they are less than cute. =\



Hey, everything looks creepy in the woods in the middle of the night. I can assure you me 20 lb cat will make you soil your pants if you met him in a dark alley on one of his pissy days.   xD


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 20, 2014)

frogs and toads are totes cute as well 
I use to catch toads when I was little since the house I used to live
had lots of them. they of course appeared more frequent durin' the rainy days 

here have a squeaky desert rain frog




I will forever love the fact that this is it's way of basically sayin' 
"do not mess with me, I will cut you"

also cuttlefish, cuttlefish are also really adorable.


----------



## Jaze (Jan 20, 2014)

sphynx cats are precious baby angels and i don't see how anyone could think they're ugly tbh


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yo mama is ugly and disgusting but I for one think that breed of an animal is quite lovely.

In all seriousness, deep-sea trench creatures are fascinating. They're so mysterious and malformed-looking. They're the closest things to aliens we have, and there's still tons and tons of them undiscovered because they're so hard to find and hard to reach.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 20, 2014)

Here have some babby axolotls





-rolls off-
​


----------



## Bowie (Jan 20, 2014)

To be honest, I like lizards.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 20, 2014)

Cows or piggies. 

I think I love cows way more though.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2014)

Lizards.

Some snakes.


----------



## salarian (Jan 21, 2014)

Hairless cats have a ceartain charm to them. To me, they can look really cute. I like how you can see the roundness of thier bellies if they're a little chubby ; v ;


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 22, 2014)

salarian said:


> Hairless cats have a ceartain charm to them. To me, they can look really cute. I like how you can see the roundness of thier bellies if they're a little chubby ; v ;



I *love* Sphynx cats, I don't know why I didn't say this one. They are so adorable. :3333333333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Adorable Sphynx Kitten!


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Jan 22, 2014)

Axolotls are cute!!

I also think bats are cute ^^ Babies are so adorable!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 24, 2014)

I love all animals.  For example, I even find hairless guinea pigs, albino animals (they are white with red or pink eyes), and dog breeds that appear to be aggressive just adorable.  I can never understand why people think it's disgusting or weird-it can be abnormal, but that doesn't mean that those animals don't have hearts.  As for aggressive animals, it's not their fault.  There have only been stories of killer Pit Bulls on the news because their handlers trained them to be that way.


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko (Jan 25, 2014)

I love snakes and bats, my family keeps calling me creepy and stupid because I wish I could have both as pets!
There just misunderstood deadly cute things  d(^_^o) I also like tarantulas they are just so fuzzy >///<


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 29, 2014)

I love BoredPanda. This page shows just why spiders are awesome.

Edit: also, goats.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 29, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> I love BoredPanda. This page shows just why spiders are awesome.
> 
> Edit: also, goats.



-happy squealing sounds-
Jumping spiders are just the cutest things ever 
also lol wolf spider((I think)) at the end





Look this lil Guy he knows he's fab.

I also Love how  adorably confused/curious Jumping spiders tend to look it’s like.

The heck is this?


Spoiler










The heck its that?


Spoiler










The heck are you?


Spoiler













> "I was typing an essay all night. Spiderbro wants to play, but I tell him to **** off because I was tired and stressed. It took me 15 hours, but I got it finished. Then I realized I forgot to press send and submit my paper. My degree could be over just like that. But then Spiderbro looks to see what I was doing and presses send. Thanks, Spiderbro."








​


----------



## Laurina (Jan 29, 2014)

Snakes are really cute especially the little skinny ones. Awh.
And of course, naked mole rats.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 29, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> Snakes are really cute especially the little skinny ones. Awh.
> And of course, naked mole rats.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 2, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> Snakes are really cute especially the little skinny ones. Awh.
> And of course, naked mole rats.



Oh god I hate naked mole rats. Dx


----------



## Mary (Feb 2, 2014)

Snakes are cute. ^_^ 
I have a hedgehog. He's rather cuddly.
That little frog <3

I also liked catching toads when I was little. I like your jumping spider pictures <3
Can jumping spiders be kept as teeny pets? What do they eat?


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 2, 2014)

Mary said:


> I also liked catching toads when I was little. I like your jumping spider pictures <3
> Can jumping spiders be kept as teeny pets? What do they eat?



Flies and other small insects.


----------



## LoboBlanco (Feb 2, 2014)

Maku said:


> omg I opened that spoiler on the first post and nearly launched my iPad across the room I'm absolutely terrified of spiders lmao.



I'm terrified of spiders, too. >< If I were to open that spoiler I don't know what I would do... 'Cause I'm not using an iPad, I'm using a computer. 

I think Axolotls are adorablez!


----------



## Nami-Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a pet hairless rat named Possum. He just ran across my butt. Here's a blurry picture of him re-enacting Pacific Rim with Epyon.


----------



## lilylily (Feb 2, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


>



i'm kind of torn between "awww" and "HOLY SH-T GET THIS F-CKER AWAY FROM ME BECAUSE HELL TO THE F-CK NO"

but they don't seem as scary if you look at them this way.
lost it at "nom wigglers".

i'm not an insect person, i guess.


----------



## Nami-Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

^Cutest spider video I have ever seen. I'm learning a lot about spiders from this thread. .-. 

I am also incredibly fascinated and endeared to the platypus for it's strange evolutionary implications. It has a high hemoglobin level to help it stay underwater, extremely dense oily waterproof fur, an electrosensory pulse network in its beak, a fat storage in its tail akin to a camel's hump, mammary sweat glands that ooze out of the belly-skin without teats, modified venom glands that end in spurs in the mails strong enough to induce paralytic pain in a human, it lays eggs. IT'S A FREAKING POKEMON.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 2, 2014)

Just to clear something up, spiders are not insects. 

The duck-billed platypus is definitely one of the weirder things we have around at the moment. When it was discovered in (I think) the 19th century it was actually thought to be a hoax by the majority of English biologists. Probably didn't help that a lot of people were making fake animals at that time, mermaids for example. On that note, the Victorian English explorers and naturalists are some of my favourite ever scientists.


----------



## Nami-Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

I've always thought cryptozoological taxidermy was kind of cool. Stitching wings onto turtle shells onto monkeys and whatnot. If I had lived in that era, I'd probably be into doing that in a less lying-to-science way.

I think no matter how disgusting and frightening you perceived an animal to be before, once you've read in any depth about its behavior patterns and appreciate its unique biological mechanisms, you can't help but get fascinated and excited and kind of make it your new favorite. IMO.

PS: OCTOPUS. are the best mollusks ever.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 3, 2014)

Nami-Chan said:


> I think no matter how disgusting and frightening you perceived an animal to be before, once you've read in any depth about its behavior patterns and appreciate its unique biological mechanisms, you can't help but get fascinated and excited and kind of make it your new favorite. IMO.



That's actually what happened to make me Love spiders so much
I use to have a huge phobia of spiders, but when I learned more about them
I began to really respect the lil guys and soon began to really like them and find
them to be rather cute.


----------



## R3i (Feb 11, 2014)

naja cobras, snakes in general


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2014)

Aardvark's I did a report on them! No the are not anteaters


----------



## Le Ham (Feb 11, 2014)

Cabbage.

Oh wait, that's not an animal. Aww...


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 11, 2014)

The things that scare me most are the things I know could kill me rather simply, I mean this could be big things like an elephant, but also things like the mantis shrimp... if could punch through your ribs if it wanted I think.  Anything poisonous too.

Thankfully most animals understand we can definitely take them down too so yeah, leave them alone they will most likely leave you alone.  Mutually assured destruction at its finest.


----------

